# No sound (/dev/dsp not found)



## Repossessed (Jun 1, 2007)

Distro: Debian-KDE 4.0
Sound card: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1

I've got no sound (except for POST beeps), arts gives me the error 

device: /dev/dsp can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

/dev/dsp does exist on the file tree though.

I've tried running alsaconfig already (a couple other things as well, though I do not know what they are.)

Edit: I should probably mention that the sound worked just fine when the Fedora hard drive was plugged in.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Repossessed said:


> Distro: Debian-KDE 4.0
> Sound card: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1
> 
> I've got no sound (except for POST beeps), arts gives me the error
> ...


Hi Repo,

I would remount the Fedora drive and 'ls -lt /dev/dsp' first. On my Ubuntu Live CD, I get: 
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-06-02 05:14 /dev/dsp

Next on your Debian release, learn how to use the mknod command from the root account to create /dev/dsp, then reboot and see what happens to your sound from there.

-- Tom


----------

